# Hunting Raccoons with a Redbone Coonhound



## g_man_1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have a male Redbone that I'd like to get after some ***** or possibly cats. He's almost 9 months old. Is there a club you have to join to do this? If you know any thats kind of local, Weber or Davis County (Im in Ogden) could you please help with a lead? Thank you.

My email is [email protected] my phone number is 801-661-3466 (leave message) My name is Mike. Thank you.


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Go buy a trap at Cal-Ranch and train him yourself. Joining a club is worthless in my opinion, there are some good eggs don't get me wrong, but your dog will be better off this was.


----------



## g_man_1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yeah thats what I been thinkin too. I think I will just build my own roll cage as opposed to buying one of those also. The only question's that remain are where do you hunt for the critters if you aren't in a club and how does the dog get credit for it? Thank you


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

The only person that dog needs credit from is you, who cares what anyone else thinks, some of the guys I know from the club have the best dogs ever, well that is what they tell me. So I just have to settle for 10th place, but hey mine catch game. That is all that matters.

-Hound


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

LOL Hound. Never met a houndsman that claimed his dogs were anything but the best. I often tell everyone that I'm the second best hound dogger in the state of Utah. When asked who is number one, I always reply "why everybody else of course"!!

If you're just starting out Mike, I think joining a club might help. Attend one of their field trials and you'll probably meet guys that are in the same boat as you are. I believe the Northern Utah Big game Houndsmen club is still active in your area, you can probably find a contact number on popular houndsmen websites like coondawgs.com.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i would like to know how many of the number 1 guys in utah have an awesome guide service, and get to travel around the world with thier #1 dogs to chase exotic animals...
good luck g man, whatever option you choose. either way, it takes a passion, and hours and hours of hard work


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hound Inc. said:


> The only person that dog needs credit from is you, who cares what anyone else thinks, some of the guys I know from the club have the best dogs ever, well that is what they tell me. So I just have to settle for 10th place, but hey mine catch game. That is all that matters.
> 
> -Hound


Put a post on the Pile for you too but in case you don't see it, I'm interested in ***** with a bow and I've heard you accommodate some of my friends to keep your dogs in shape for running bears... any chance next time Nortah gets involved I could come run with you?


----------



## Hound Inc. (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeah, I don't hunt ***** like I used to, the spot that I have is really good, but you end up in the water. I have been doing some trapping down there, and training pups but that is all. If you have a good **** spot on dry land I would love to go, the water is too risky, and I can't afford to have a dog killed over a ****. 

-Hound


----------



## g_man_1911 (Mar 10, 2009)

Well thanks to all of you. I sure appreciate you taking the time to discuss this.


----------

